# Lure help please



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Please help me to start my muskie tackle box.

I will be fishing Caesar Creek and a few small rivers here in SW Ohio for muskie.

I need 5 good jerk baits and 5 spinnerbaits to cover this water.

Im a novice, and need color/size/brand information.

Thanks!


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

Jerkbaits
-suick
-undertaker
-wabull
-regular manta
-phantom

Spinnerbaits- i only use 2
-Rad Dogs 
-Pearson griders

as far as colors go, really any color works, it just depends on the conditions and light. for spinnerbaits i like a black body and orange blade.

in jerkbaits, i dont know what colors there are out anymore, i have a ton of them but they are all custom jobs. so i cant really give you the names of colors. its really all about the action though. 

there are 2 styles of jerkbaits, up and down, and gliders. the suick is the only one i listed in the up/down category. i rarely ever use these type of jerkbaits, but they are money in rivers. gliders basically go all over the place, except for the manta and phantom, they will stay in cadence gliding side to side. gliders happen to be my favorite type of bait, i have caught more fish on gliders than bucktails! i am actually looking to downsized my garage lol. i bet i can find a few jerkbaits thatll definitely get you bit. email me.

the biggest thing with them is to experiment on cadence.

Go Seahawks! LOL


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

I agree with Future, but I will also add a couple.

Jerkbaits:
Hellhound made by ERC 
Burt made by Muskie Maina


Spinnerbaits:
Slopmaster by Joe Bucher
Grim Reaper made by Grim Reaper

The Burt, Slopmaster, and Grim Reaper can all be found at Gander Mountain, or Basspro whichever is closest to you.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

why no crankbaits ? First thing I would try at Caesar's would be trolling a Lee Sisson #41
For spinners, I have had action on a Grim Reaper 7" bucktail with black hair and an orange blade.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

ah yes, hellhounds are awesome! grim reapers arent bad too.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi,

For spring, I'm gonna use the smaller Grin Reaper spinners (1/2 oz-1 1/4 oz) and Mepps Musky Killers. Inexpensive 'downsized' cranks for spring: Rapala husky jerks; Sisson 41 is a nice small bait; Ohio musky lean toward smaller baits, but usually go w/ bigger lures as the year progresses. 

Try and make some calls where you'll be fishing to see what colors are hot.

Enjoy.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

One of my very favorite baits is a Slammer crank fished as a jerkbait.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for all of the help!

BPS here in Cincinnati doesn't have a very big selection, but there are a few smaller stores in the area that carry muskie baits.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

I've caught lots of fish on CC using a Sisson #41. They were all pretty good sized...saugeye.


----------

